

Show HN: What do you guys think of our beta landing page? - gdhillon
http://www.diglig.com/

======
jmah
Reading the three main boxes, I had no idea what you were talking about.

1\. _"We manage your events..."_ : Ok, so it helps me plan parties and meet-
ups and stuff? _Facebook, Twitter, Gmail icons_ : Right, these must be how I
can manage invitations and attendance.

2\. _"Get smart and precise[d] recommendations..."_ : Recommendations for
what? Similar meet-ups I can attend? But I thought it's for planning the
event, so maybe venues and catering?

3\. _"We can help you complete our recommendations..."_ : That doesn't tell me
anything. I still think it's like Anyvite.

Then I read the lower blurb (which is better):

 _"Diglig is a context-aware, virtual personal assistant and do engine."_

Does "do engine" mean anything to anyone else? I have no idea.

 _"Diglig manages your events at one centralized location and anticipates
which tasks you’ll need to complete before your next event."_

My idea from before was reinforced: I have tasks like "book venue", "order
catering", "create seating chart", and you'll help me with those.

 _"Diglig then assists you in doing our recommendations, whether it is booking
a flight & hotel for your next meeting, making a dinner reservations or
getting a gift for that special someone."_

Hmm. This is the first time I feel like it's _not_ about planning a single
event. So maybe it's attaching tasks to the events in my calendar. Can I
suggest you use a word like "appointment", because "event" sounds large and
once-off.

 _"At Diglig we believe that everyone should have a virtual assistant to which
they can delegate their tasks."_

Oh, I can delegate my tasks. So now it sounds like not just an app, but a
service with real people as assistants (where "virtual" means "not in person",
NOT "digital"). But I have no idea if this interpretation is correct, as it's
hard to get a consistent description of what you're trying to do.

So what DO you do? Then I can help with some wording, if you like.

~~~
gdhillon
jmah, can you update your email in your profile. We also updated the landing
page, please check now.

~~~
jmah
Hmm, my email seems ok; you can reach me on me AT myusername dot-com.

------
wccrawford
It's either WAY more advanced than anything I've seen, or I don't understand
what it's doing.

------
alex_c
The description is too abstract for my taste. Of the three main points, all I
really get is that you somehow organize my "Events", whatever that is. The
logos above the first point give me a clue as to what "Events" are, from a
technical point of view - but still doesn't give me a good idea of how that
applies to my life. What events am I expected to think about and get excited?
Meetings? Facebook events like parties? What do you actually DO - is it a
glorified calendar with notifications?

I don't get any mental image that connects your service to my life and why it
could make it awesome. It's missing an "aha - this would've been great last
week when X happened" or "I could use this in two weeks when Y".

Too much explanation, not enough examples. Better yet, some images or
screenshots.

Also, not a big fan of the custom "social bookmarking" icons in the top right
- I think most people will completely miss them.

------
olyphantly
I like the little robotic guy as your logo. However, that empty space between
the logo and 'Follow us' section is distracting. Maybe put your tagline or
some brief info about your service there.

The 'Yes,' 'You,' 'Can' sections are a bit disjointed. I didn't understand
that it was supposed to be a phrase. I took it as blocks of information.

Also, do you take my Events from different services (i.e. Google Calendar,
iCal, Outlook)? What do the different service icons mean under 'You'?

Perhaps state in bold words what you state at the end of your page: 'We
believe that everyone should have a virtual assistant to which they can
delegate their tasks.'

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks for your feedback. Yes we take events from Google Cal, Ical, outlook
and other social media tools.

------
hodbby
1\. name (diglig) means nothing to me, even sounds stupid. 2\. 'your do
engine' below the diglig using small and not pleasant font 3\. I had to read
it 3 times to really understand what you are doing 4\. Too much gifs, text and
colors. You have to keep it KISS 5\. The follow us appears twice (where logo
and below gifs) 6\. Why Email* ? 7\. bottom links do not work

Bottom line- Unless you asked me to review- In real life i would not stayed
their more then few seconds.

Good luck Guys

------
azharb
The empty space between the logo on the left and the social icons on the right
is a little awkward. Maybe you could pull the email text field and your 'get
notified' button to that space. Hope that helps. Goodluck! :)

~~~
gdhillon
Azharb, Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
azharb
Also, it probably isn't a good idea to tie your business to a political
slogan. "Yes you can" may turn off some conservative leaning potential
customers.

~~~
gdhillon
Yup, agree. It will be removed today. Thanks

------
jperezcu
Was I the only one that tried to click on the empty space between the logo and
the social icons? I read "engine" on the title and figured that had to be the
search box.

------
iterationx
I think you should enumerate what kind of events you mean.

~~~
gdhillon
The "Events" refers to your calendar events and tasks from google tasks or any
social media (Facebook events, Twitter) tools user might use on daily basis.

We will update the landing page soon.

------
samstave
The grammar is wrong on a lot of your blurbs

------
gdhillon
Mainly, I'm looking for some feedback in terms if this is a good landing page.
Does it describe our business idea? Do you like the layout and theme?

*note: I know there are few things broken but we are working on fixing them.

~~~
sjaakkkkk
The Yes You Can doesn't do it for me. It is confusing as for the first two
blocks 'yes' and 'you' are/can be used to start the sentence of, while the
third one isn't. Also when glancing at the page the slogan doesn't give you
any information of what I can do. I suggest making informative headings. Also
spelling events with a capitalized E is a bit weird to me -- try to emphasize
it in a different way. Also - I don't know how this is for an english native
american - but for me 'yes you can' makes me think of the Obama yes we can
slogan, which might be a turnoff for republican visitors of your website.
Furthermore, the horizontal alignment is off for those three words and text,
that makes it look messy (and maybe don't center-align it, but left-align it
to increase readability).

Additionally, personally I prefer social media logo's to be their original
logo's so they stand out more from you design.

On the whole, I don't really like the blue color in combination with the
grey/white elements, it looks kinda 2004ish or something. Lastly, I think the
email signup is below the fold for 1280 resolutions, you might wanna make sure
it is visible immediately for those resolutions as well.

~~~
gdhillon
sjaakkkkk, thanks for the valuable feedback. we'll be making changes in next
few days.

------
gdhillon
Hi All,

The "Events" refers to your calendar events and tasks from google tasks or any
social media (Facebook events, Twitter) tools user might use on daily basis.

Thanks,

------
gdhillon
We have updated our page could you guys please check it out and let me know
what do you think now?

